# PHG - Pulse Health



## Gilbert (25 March 2010)

Pulse Health Group seems to be undergoing a big turnaround. With the stock at 5.5 cents they may be worth a look. 
It’s the 3rd largest company in Australia of its type, the top two having monopolies restrictions (ACCC) so space to expand is considerable. 
They’ve recently issued an Investor Presentation which is an asx release and also available on PHG’s website ...
http://www.pulsehealth.net.au/

Interesting points to note are:

i) Revenue up 30%. EBITDA up by 917K with interest bearing debt reduced.
ii) 500K annually saved by a recent restructuring.
iii) The company is significantly increasing their service area.
iv) The company is projecting a net profit in March and projecting a positive net profit for the June quarter.
v) PHG has identified acquisitions which will significantly enhance earnings.
vi) They have a very capable board headed by CEO Dr Ian Kadish who joined the board last November.

I think they’ll come onto the radar this year. Their acquisition ambitions are based a business model where a property trust buys hospitals and then rents them back to PHG with the latter taking the business profit. A good model I'd say, particularly since it's a trust and not a bank in the equation and no requirement to raise large amounts of capital.

Do your own research. They look good value right now imo.


----------



## piggybank (22 October 2013)

It came up on my scan tonight - as did most of the market 

Today's announcement - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=PHG&E=ASX&N=652986

Up 16% over the past couple of days including a large jump in volume.


----------



## piggybank (6 March 2014)

Today the stock closed at its high of 61cents (up 22%).

03/03/14 - Investor Presentation - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=PHG&E=ASX&N=669483

The figures on page 10 (of 14) didn't look to bad...




​


----------



## piggybank (24 March 2014)

It closed on a high today of 67c - Up 11.5 on the day...


----------



## System (20 May 2017)

On May 18th, 2017, Pulse Health Limited (PHG) was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the Company, pursuant to Listing Rule 17.11, following the implementation of the scheme of arrangement by which Healthe Care Australia Pty Ltd acquired all of the issued shares in the Company.


----------

